# Shotgun Mechanic? Ft Walton area



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Mechanic needed to work on a semi auto shotgun not cycling properly..Navarre to Ft Walton, private person or in business just need another experienced set of eyes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Which shotgun? Have you broken the entire gun down and done a thorough cleaning?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm pretty good at remingtons


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I would not guess, just call Chris at Jimmy's and see who they recommend. Best in the area, been here forever, and they will treat you right. Jimmys Pawn and Guns, Eglin Pkwy.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Yep Jimmy's does not have a smitty.

It is a Verona, H&R imported the same gun w same parts. All clean and manual online...I am thinking maybe a broken extractor, gas ring is installed. Ran great the first season then after I cleaned it and lost the oring had that replaced but still does not run right...not worth spending alot of $$ on but I do like the lightweight semi auto.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a bonafied gunsmith in Crestview.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Thanks I have heard of him, just trying not to go there and back several times it will take to get it right.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Keith, where are you located?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Pensacola. It kinda sounds like something isn't put back together right or maybe it didn't like the new o ring you put in.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Yeah I had a gunsmith fix it and not it does not work...lol

OK took it out today, it ejects fine then does not load the next rd, not even 1/2 way, not even out of the tube completely.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

So it fires, ejects the shell, but then doesn't load the next shell, correct?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

When you pull the bolt/handle back does it want to eject the shell out of the tube then?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

it was the follower, all fixed and shooting great!


----------

